# Stripping CCK Cleaver



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm sure this has been covered before,I use my CCK sm. cleaver quite a bit,want to strip of the laquar & the coating.What is the best way to do this & procedure & materials.

Thanks Keith


----------



## Vertigo (Dec 12, 2012)

What do you mean by coating? The lacquer you can strip with acetone, but that's the only coating I know of. If you mean the kurouchi, you can take it off with a scrub brush or steel wool or anything like that (though in that case you may as well just skip the acetone).


----------



## eaglerock (Dec 12, 2012)

I have used acetone and it worked well


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks yes that is what I meant the Kurouchi & the laquer,want to strip the metal bare.I have started wt. mineral spirits wt. some success.Will pick up some acetone plan to take off remainder Kurouchi wt. wet dry sandpaper that way I can control scratch marks.Want to get rid of the deep scratches at the back bevel,I am pretty sure I can do that wt. my Atoma's finishing wt. stones.Does this sound OK?


----------

